

The Biggest Flaw Of Ayn Rand - kapilkaisare
http://www.sebastianmarshall.com/the-biggest-flaw-of-ayn-rand

======
aurem1
what possible justification could there be for this article to be posted to
Hacker News?

~~~
kapilkaisare
The chance that the author's idea might interest other fellow members, as it
did for me.

Feel free to ignore it if it doesn't capture your interest.

~~~
aurem1
done

